# Wintersocken Merino vs Seal skinz



## ph!L (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach warmen Socken für den Winter. Fahre mit FiveTen & Flat Pedals (Überschuhe sind die letzte Wahl). Mich würde besonders interessieren ob jemand mit mehreren der genannten Socken Erfahrungen gesammelt hat und sie untereinander vergleichen kann:

1. Seal Skinz
 + wasserdicht
 - Preis
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sealskinz-regenschutz-socken-mid-weight-mid-length/aid:520909

2. Merino Ski/Snowboardsocken
+ könnte ich zum Boarden "recyclen"
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...ot=0&GTID=396640e5edd6a90603d417c26f51a412a35


3. Protective Windstopper Socken
+ nicht ganz so teuer
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/protective-windschutz-socken-psd/aid:145815

Ich bin auf eure Erfahrungen gespannt, vielen Dank!


----------



## Rockrider (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ein paar von den Seal Skinz Socken, im letzten Winter bin ich mit denen bei Schnee und deutlichen Minusgraden in meinen Shimano AM-40 gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Die Füße sind erstaunlich warm und trocken geblieben.  Gerade im Winter ist auch die Winddichtigkeit von Vorteil um nicht auszukühlen.

Mit den anderen Socken habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (9. Oktober 2011)

Seal Skinz Socken funktionieren an sich.Sie tragen sich auch recht angenehm und die Atmungsaktivität ,die auch mit vom verwendeten Schuh abhängt, ist für mich akzeptabel.Sie sind allerdings etwas dick(+4mm) ,dadurch kann es unter Umständen im Schuh etwas eng werden.Die Wasserdichtheit kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen.
Bei einer Bachüberquerung war ich mit einem Fuß ins Wasser gekommen.Der Fuß an sich blieb weitgehend trocken.Kalt wurde es trotzdem am Fuß durch den durchnässten Schuh.
Mittlerweile trage ich im Herbst/Winter wasserfeste Klickpedalschuhe und Merinowollsocken.Für mich ist das die bessere Wahl.Ich hatte vorher irgendwelche Kunststoffsocken,aber gerade auf längeren Touren waren die mir etwas schwitzig.
Die Merinowollsocken tragen sich übrigens auch im Alltag wesentlich angenehmer als das übliche Baumwollzeugs.


----------



## beetle (9. Oktober 2011)

Das was Raumfahrer sagt, kann ich auch als sehr gut bestätigen. Dichte Schuhe und Socken aus Wolle. Funktioniert auch super im Sommer übrigens.


----------



## cux5 (9. Oktober 2011)

mach ich genauso wasserdichte schuhe und merinosocken (smartwool)
bei regen ziehe ich ja auch ne regen jacke an und kein wasserdichtes unterhemd


----------



## ph!L (9. Oktober 2011)

danke für eure Erfahrungsbericht, die Seal Skinz scheinen einen guten Job zu machen.

Mir geht es in erster Linie nicht um einen Wasser- sondern um einen Kälteschutz, klar das hängt zusammen und das ein führt zum Anderen. Neue Schuhe sind aber erstmal nicht geklappt.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Robby78 (9. Oktober 2011)

Statt dicker Socken, die nur selten Platz in den Schuhen haben, sind wärmere Überschuhe oftmals eine gute Alternative. Es gibt welche, die innen eine Art Fleece haben und von außen winddicht, so dass man damit selbst bei frostigen Temperaturen noch klar kommt - sicher, einen Winterschuh kann man damit nicht ersetzen.


----------



## Supernova (10. Oktober 2011)

Überschuhe gehen halt eher schlecht über die FiveTen! Deswegen werdn auch wasserdichte Schuhe keine alternative sein.


----------



## Phil-Joe (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mal paar SealSkinz bestellt und gleich wieder zurück geschickt. Die Dinger kannst du nicht in normale Bikeschuhe anziehen, weil sie viel zu dick und unflexibel sind. Mit sowas möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht auf's Bike.

Zugebenermaßen hatte ich allerdings auch recht dicke Socken bestellt. ES mag sein, dass sich dieses Gefühl umkehrt, wenn man dünnere Exemplare davon bestellt. Hält man sich aber mal den Preis dieser Dinger vor Augen, kann man genauso gut, ein paar hübsche Überschuhe nehmen für ca. 30 bis 35 und dazu paar hübsche warme Socken, die nochmal 10 bis 15 kosten und hat meiner Meinung nach mehr von.

Am sinnvollsten ist natürlich für die kühlere Jahreszeit ohne Frage ein vernünftiger Winterschuh mit Goretex oder ähnlicher Membran. Damit fährt man am besten, weil sowohl Kälte als auch Nässe ganz draußen bleiben. Was man bspw. mit den SealSkinz ja nicht erreicht, wie ein Vorredner schon bestätigt hat.


----------



## beetle (11. Oktober 2011)

Wieso probierst du es dann nicht mal einfach mit Wollsocken?


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. Oktober 2011)

Allein auf die Merinowollsocken würde ich mich im Winter nicht verlassen. 
Neoprenüberschuhe halten Regen und Schneematsch recht gut ab. Mir war die Handhabe aber etwas zu umständlich. Bei häufigem Gehen halten sie aber auch nicht unbedingt lange. 
Ich habe von Shimano die SH-MW80 mit Goretex.Durch eine Neoprenmanschette oben kann keine Feuchtigkeit über den Schaft in den Schuh eindringen. Eine,wie ich finde,gelungene Konstruktion. Bei echten Minustemperaturen kommt der Schuh aber auch an seine Grenzen,auch mit Wollsocken.
Auch ist er nicht für Flatpedal. 
Vielleicht wären Wanderstiefel geeignet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MerinoWolfgang (25. Juni 2015)

Ich verwende auch sehr gerne Merino Socken. Die Eigenschaften von Merinowolle sind einfach klasse.

Hier meine Erfahrung dazu.


----------



## Alumini (25. Juni 2015)

Für milde Temperaturen bis um 10/15° kann ich die Rose Winter PLUS empfehlen, die trage ich eigentlich durchgehend und auch auf dem Renner, da ich in den Rennschuhen schon bei ca. 15° aufgrund des Fahrtwinds immer eiskalte Zehen kriege. Mit den Socken werden sie "nur" kalt (2-3 Stunden fahrt). Bei längeren Fahrten oder niedrigeren Temperaturen geht da ohne Neoprenies eigentlich nix bei mir.

Auf dem MTB trage ich wenn's noch kälter wird auch dicke Skisocken in 5/10 Freeridern.


----------



## IndianaWalross (26. Juni 2015)

Lustig wie sich das Temperaturempfinden so unterscheidet  
Trage so bis maximal 15°C auf dem Renner Söckchen und Castelli Toe Thingy's. Kälter? > Rose Merino Socken mit 21% und erst ab 5°C und drunter die Rose Winter Plus - und da dann eh mit Winterschuhen.


----------



## Baitman (26. Juni 2015)

@ MerinoWolfgang:

Was ist eigentlich deine Intension alle ollen Merinothemen rauszukramen und auf deine Seite zu verweisen?


----------



## Alumini (26. Juni 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Lustig wie sich das Temperaturempfinden so unterscheidet


Jo. Die Zehen (eigentlich: der große Zeh) werden mir sofort kalt und dann friere ich. Am restlichen Körper bin ich nicht so empfindsam. Ist schon immer so bei mir, bräuchte bspw. auch im Winter nur Socken statt Bettdecke und Pyjama, mir wär immer warm. Die normalen MTB Merino von Rose hab ich daher direkt übersprungen.


----------



## duc-mo (28. Juni 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> @ MerinoWolfgang:
> 
> Was ist eigentlich deine Intension alle ollen Merinothemen rauszukramen und auf deine Seite zu verweisen?



Na er verdient ja offenkundlich Geld mit dem verlinkten Onlineshop...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (29. Juni 2015)

Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus. Eigenwerbung stinkt!


----------



## MTBLutz (11. Oktober 2016)

Hallo ph!l,

ich habe mit 2 der oben genannten Socken Erfahrungen gesammelt. Zum Einen hatte ich die Seal Skinz und zum Anderen die Protective Windstopper Socken. Mir persönlich haben die Seal Skinz besser gefallen, da sie wasserdicht sind. 

Liebe Grüße und ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen

Lutz


----------



## Baxter75 (11. Oktober 2016)

MTBLutz schrieb:


> Hallo ph!l,
> 
> ich habe mit 2 der oben genannten Socken Erfahrungen gesammelt. Zum Einen hatte ich die Seal Skinz und zum Anderen die Protective Windstopper Socken. Mir persönlich haben die Seal Skinz besser gefallen, da sie wasserdicht sind.
> 
> ...




Nach über einem Jahr ,wird er sicherlich schon die passenden gefunden haben ...aber das hätte ihm bei den Sealskinz klar sein müssen ,wenn man sich die dickeren bestellt ,das die nicht in die normale Schuhgröße passen ..Hab mir wegen den Sealskinz extra neue Schuhe gekauft ,es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## vitaminc (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde es dieses Jahr auch mit SealSkinz und SkiSocken probieren. Das ganze in FiveTen, für die ich mir mal Neopren-Überzieher gebastelt habe, d.h. unten für den Pedalbereich einfach ein Loch reingeschnitten  - aber das mit den Überzieher ist mir leider auch zu umständlich, daher nur Socken+Schuhe.


----------

